# What is on your tv right now?



## luvs (Jul 22, 2005)

food network is on mine right now. it's always either on lifetime so i can watch the golden girls or a lifetime movie, or discovery health channel or TLC or the discovery channel, or else food network. i like the history channel, too.
but i plan on putting 'the city of angels' on in a little while, here. i just watched that movie last night, lol, but i LOVE it and could watch it 50 times in a row.


----------



## Bangbang (Jul 22, 2005)

Watchin Shark Week.


----------



## ronjohn55 (Jul 22, 2005)

Nothing but a dark screen. I'm at work.  


John


----------



## mrsmac (Jul 22, 2005)

Big Brother. Don't know if they have it in the US, its terrible but I can't get enough reality TV


----------



## *Christina* (Jul 22, 2005)

ronjohn55 said:
			
		

> Nothing but a dark screen. I'm at work.
> 
> 
> John


 

 

i got mtv on


----------



## buckytom (Jul 22, 2005)

ronjohn55 said:
			
		

> Nothing but a dark screen. I'm at work.
> 
> 
> John


 
that's when we watch _*you*_!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## *Christina* (Jul 22, 2005)

ahhhhhhhh


----------



## ronjohn55 (Jul 22, 2005)

buckytom said:
			
		

> that's when we watch _*you*_!!!!!!!!!!


 
LOL! If anyone had a camera watching us here at work I can promise you several things!

1) HR would have been here long ago
2) The police probably would have been right behind them
and 3) If we were on TV, NOBODY in the US would be willing to drive an automobile anymore! (HEY! That might fix the gas problem!  )

John


----------



## middie (Jul 22, 2005)

my son's playing a toy story video game.


----------



## jkath (Jul 22, 2005)

funny coincidence...ever since I became addicted to this site, my tv is rarely on!

(although last night we did watch shark week. Those guys were touching great white sharks' noses to make them open their mouths......Talk about getting the shivers!!!)


----------



## corazon (Jul 22, 2005)

jkath said:
			
		

> funny coincidence...ever since I became addicted to this site, my tv is rarely on!


 
That is true for me as well.  Granted, we don't get any tv channels but I am big on movies!  My son got a They Might Be Giants ABC video for his birthday and that's pretty much the only thing we watch right now.  It's amazing how easy those songs get stuck in my head.  But at least they aren't annoying Elmo songs or anything like that!  These songs are actually pretty good.


----------



## pdswife (Jul 22, 2005)

lol.. jkath. I agree my tv is hardly on any more either.  This silly computer takes up
all my time. 

It's off right now as a matter of fact...but,  Paul's getting ready to go to Oregon ( I should be helping him pack but, YOU GUYS COME FIRST)  I plan on spending the weekend lazing in from of the boobtube and reading.  Food TV, Better homes and Garden, Lifetime and Bravo will all be watched.   I also have EYES WIDE SHUT on CD
so I might watch that again.  Like luvs and THE CITY OF ANGLES I could watch it over and over again.  Don't ask me why.  It's a weird weird sick movie.  lol.


----------



## The Z (Jul 22, 2005)

pdswife said:
			
		

> Like luvs and THE CITY OF ANGLES I could watch it over and over again.


 
LOL @ 'City of Angles' - - I'm a visual thinker, so when I see a typo like that I imagine a city that has a skyline that looks like a bunch of protractors and t-squares and stuff. It reminds me of when I was young and riding the school bus. One "tough guy" on our route had written all over his gym bag with black marker - - "Hel*'s Angles"  

Anyway, getting back on topic - - My TV is off now. I often have CMT on but turned down. Then when a video comes on that I want to see, I grab my remote and mute the radio and turn the sound on the TV.


----------



## Alix (Jul 22, 2005)

I think it is Kim Possible. I am not watching it at the moment.


----------



## GB (Jul 22, 2005)

The 5 o'clock News


----------



## Bangbang (Jul 22, 2005)

I have Fox News on most of the day.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 22, 2005)

Food network with the sound turned off 

kadesma


----------



## callie (Jul 22, 2005)

The Rockies are playing!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jul 22, 2005)

The History Channel. Winston Churchill taking command.


----------



## pdswife (Jul 22, 2005)

Nothing right now... but, in a hour I'm going to watch the last of "INTO THE WEST"
It's been a pretty good mini-series.  

David, for some unknown reason (just being nice I guess,lol) switched his Nexflix subscription to our house and I got two movies in the mail today.  Both Richard Gere!!  THE JACKAL and UNFAITHFUL has anyone seen either of them?  Are they
worth watching??


----------



## SierraCook (Jul 22, 2005)

NASCAR Nextel Cup Pennsylvania 500, Final Practice from Pocono.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 22, 2005)

sc, i think your car needs new shocks!   they must be shot from driving in the mud ruts from big vehicles on fire roads...


i am watching the yankees v.s. the angels on one tv, and have the local network feed (wcbs-ny) on another; and cnn, nbc, abc, and fox on others. gimmeeee input!!!!!!!!!!!
(i'm at work)


----------



## Bangbang (Jul 23, 2005)

pdswife said:
			
		

> Nothing right now... but, in a hour I'm going to watch the last of "INTO THE WEST"
> It's been a pretty good mini-series.
> 
> David, for some unknown reason (just being nice I guess,lol) switched his Nexflix subscription to our house and I got two movies in the mail today. Both Richard Gere!! THE JACKAL and UNFAITHFUL has anyone seen either of them? Are they
> worth watching??


 
White men suck! Yep I watched the mini series.......maybe I should kill myself.


----------



## SierraCook (Jul 23, 2005)

buckytom said:
			
		

> sc, i think your car needs new shocks!  they must be shot from driving in the mud ruts from big vehicles on fire roads...


 
  bucky, I felt like that today as a drove down a very washboarded road.  I thought my teeth were going to rattle out of my mouth.  By the time I drove a mile or so, I was exhausted.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 23, 2005)

lol, sc. i'm picturing a bunch of loggers standing around the water cooler, all with their pearly whites chattering as they bs about the ride...


----------



## SierraCook (Jul 23, 2005)

Bucky is this you!!    
http://thebackpew.com/ole/images/loggersalgebra.jpg


----------



## buckytom (Jul 23, 2005)

rofl sc. that is hilarious!!!! i wish, too...


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 23, 2005)

We are having a Lord of the Rings "film festival."  LOL  We had seen the first 2 in the theater but not the 3rd.  We have all of them, but we wanted to see the first 2 again before seeing the 3rd.  We will stop it long enough to watch Big Brother tonight though.

 Barbara


----------



## kadesma (Jul 23, 2005)

PBS...Cooking under fire..

kadesma


----------



## Bangbang (Jul 23, 2005)

The cooking channel. Texas Tastes


----------



## tweedee (Jul 23, 2005)

A movie called "species"


----------



## kadesma (Jul 23, 2005)

Food network, I think it's just talking to it'sself 

kadesma


----------



## callie (Jul 23, 2005)

The Rockies are playing (again) after that, I'm going to try to find a movie to watch.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 23, 2005)

The thing is still playing to an empty room...Giants should be on later I think, cant wait to see if they can win a game!  Yes I'm a Giants fan 

kadesma


----------



## SierraCook (Jul 23, 2005)

kadesma said:
			
		

> The thing is still playing to an empty room...Giants should be on later I think, cant wait to see if they can win a game! Yes I'm a Giants fan
> 
> kadesma


 
kadesma, the Giants and A's are my favorites teams.  Currently, I am watching the NASCAR truck race.  The Braves and Diamondbacks are playing on TBS, but no sign of a Giants game.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 23, 2005)

SierraCook said:
			
		

> kadesma, the Giants and A's are my favorites teams. Currently, I am watching the NASCAR truck race. The Braves and Diamondbacks are playing on TBS, but no sign of a Giants game.


Rats, I thought they were supposed to play a night game....Guess I better go check out sport channel..Thanks Sierra...My youngest son is an avid A's fan..You should hear us when both teams are on at the smae time...Talk about NOISEY!!!  That's us 
kadesma


----------



## SierraCook (Jul 23, 2005)

I can remember watching the A's play as a kid with my dad.  Anyone remember Rollie Fingers?  I loved his handle moustache.


----------



## SierraCook (Jul 23, 2005)

kadesma said:
			
		

> Rats, I thought they were supposed to play a night game....Guess I better go check out sport channel..


 
7:15 on MLB TV


----------



## kadesma (Jul 23, 2005)

SierraCook said:
			
		

> 7:15 on MLB TV


Thanks Sierra,
I checked Fox Sports Net and they are on there...I see they are retiring Gaylord Perry's number, boy I remember him to, I can't believe I'm that old  
kadesma


----------



## SierraCook (Jul 24, 2005)

I don't get fox sports net.  I wish I did. I remember Gaylord Perry. 

Giants Retire Gaylord Perry's Jersey
By JANIE McCAULEY
AP Sports Writer

July 23, 2005, 9:40 PM CDT

SAN FRANCISCO -- Gaylord Perry still jokes about his infamous spitball and how much it contributed to his decorated career. 

The San Francisco Giants retired the jersey of the Hall of Fame right-hander Saturday night, the 10th player or manager to have their number retired in the club's 123-year history and the first since Orlando Cepeda in 1999. 

"It was between me and Juan Marichal, and they took me," Perry said. 

Still quite the jokester, Perry earlier spoke of how he once tried silicone on his hands. When he thought about what it's typically used for, he said he couldn't concentrate on his work. 

So, he stuck to his usual. 

"I'd put Vaseline on my hands and shake the opponents' hands the night before I pitched," Perry said. "They'd say, 'What are you doing?' and I'd say, 'I'm just getting ready for tomorrow night.'" 

The 66-year-old Perry posted 314 victories in a 22-year career with eight teams, the first 10 with the Giants. He pitched one of 17 no-hitters in franchise history Sept. 17, 1968, against the St. Louis Cardinals and Cy Young Award winner Bob Gibson at Candlestick Park. 

"What an honor," Perry said following a warm standing ovation. He played for the Giants from 1962-1971. 

With streamers and balloons, his No. 36 was unfurled above the second deck of bleachers in left field, between the No. 30 of Cepeda and Willie McCovey's No. 44 -- two more Giants' Hall of Famers of his era. Highlights of Perry's career played on the big screen on the main scoreboard in center field. 

"Gaylord, how would you have liked to pitch in this ballpark? What a delight," said Mike McCormick, who along with his former teammates presented Perry with a framed plaque of his jersey. 

Perry's number decorated the grass in foul territory along the first- and third-base lines, and the first 20,000 fans received a bobblehead of his likeness. 

Perry, a five-time All-Star, was the first pitcher to win the Cy Young Award in both leagues, and he posted four 20-win seasons. 

"I never saw a spitball," said Giants manager Felipe Alou, who played with Perry in San Francisco and in winter ball. "He didn't throw it to me, maybe out of friendship. The times I faced Gaylord, he threw a slider, a fastball, a curveball -- and it was enough to get me out. ... 

"He is a legitimate Hall of Famer. He was a tremendous pitcher since the day they signed him." 

Alou recalled when Perry pitched some 120 innings in winter ball for the Escogido team in the Dominican Republic. He would take the ball on two days' rest if necessary, Alou said. 

"He would knock his brother down if it meant getting somebody out," said McCormick, the NL Cy Young Award winner in 1967. 

About a dozen of Perry's former teammates were on hand for the tribute -- including Willie Mays, Marichal, Felipe Alou, Matty Alou, Cepeda and McCovey. Perry slapped hands with each of them when introduced, then tipped his cap and waved to the crowd. 

One thing hasn't changed. 

"I still hate the Dodgers, yes," Perry said. "As soon as (Tommy) Lasorda gets to heaven, he's going to see God has pinstripes instead of Dodger Blue." 

Perry retired after the 1983 season and received a large jar of Vaseline from one umpire. 
Copyright © 2005, The Associated Press


----------



## SierraCook (Jul 24, 2005)

Hemingway's Cuba on the FoodNetwork.


----------



## luvs (Jul 24, 2005)

SierraCook said:
			
		

> Hemingway's Cuba on the FoodNetwork.


 
i LOVEEEEEEEEEEEEE hemingway! he is my favorite author.
i had that show on earlier, but when i have my tv on i don't really watch it, just half-heartedly listen to it. unless one of my favorite shows are on, like the golden girls or iron chef.....


----------



## tweedee (Jul 24, 2005)

Lots and lots of DUST!


----------



## kadesma (Jul 24, 2005)

tweedee said:
			
		

> Lots and lots of DUST!


Cracking up here Tweedee 
Here the A's game is on..
kadesma


----------



## tweedee (Jul 24, 2005)

7:22 pm.  Emeril Live


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jul 24, 2005)

The Simpsons. Then the Family Guy.


----------



## mrsmac (Jul 24, 2005)

My husband is home in bed watching The Simpsons on video and I am at work.


----------



## callie (Jul 24, 2005)

Fox News Channel


----------



## SierraCook (Jul 25, 2005)

Emeril Live


----------



## SierraCook (Jul 25, 2005)

kadesma said:
			
		

> Cracking up here Tweedee
> Here the A's game is on..
> kadesma


 
I missed the game!!  Well, you cannot watch two things at once.  I was watching at that time the NASCAR Nextel Cup Race.  Did the A's win, Kadesma?


----------



## kadesma (Jul 25, 2005)

SierraCook said:
			
		

> I missed the game!! Well, you cannot watch two things at once. I was watching at that time the NASCAR Nextel Cup Race. Did the A's win, Kadesma?


I think they did Sierra, I got distracted, putting enchiladas in the oven and chasing down two grandkids who decided to grab the brownies and run  
kadesma


----------



## SousWee (Jul 25, 2005)

My ChefWear hat and my Grateful Dead hat


----------



## Bangbang (Jul 25, 2005)

News again.


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 25, 2005)

I don't know, wish I could watch!! I'm at work.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 25, 2005)

Oswald

kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Jul 25, 2005)

Giants 

kadesma


----------



## crewsk (Jul 25, 2005)

Hubby is watching WWE Raw. So, big sweaty men with huge muscles are on my TV right now.


----------



## Domestic Goddess (Jul 26, 2005)

Dallas on Soap Net


----------



## SierraCook (Jul 26, 2005)

The Cosby Show


----------



## The Z (Jul 26, 2005)

The Terminator  hasta la vista, baby!


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 26, 2005)

We watched the first 2 Lord of the Rings movies Saturday, and now we are watching the 3rd.

 Barbara


----------



## mrsmac (Jul 26, 2005)

Just watched Australian Idol, its the audition stages which are hilarious cause some people are so terrible its funny. I don't watch it once it gets serious.
Does anyone here love Desperate Housewives????????


----------



## crewsk (Jul 26, 2005)

Mrsmac I do! I saw a thing on TV the other day for a show called Footballers Wives & I want to watch it to see what it's all about.


----------



## pdswife (Jul 26, 2005)

Paul is watching a Monk that he missed this weekend.   
I taped it for him.   Have you guys seen it?  So funny!


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 26, 2005)

I've seen Monk (not lately though--we need to get satellite again).  It is funny!  Hold on, I have to go wash my hands!  LOL

 Barbara


----------



## SierraCook (Jul 31, 2005)

The local 11 o'clock news.


----------



## Raven (Jul 31, 2005)

Ed, Edd and Eddy 

~ Raven ~


----------



## mrsmac (Jul 31, 2005)

crewsk said:
			
		

> Mrsmac I do! I saw a thing on TV the other day for a show called Footballers Wives & I want to watch it to see what it's all about.



Yes you'll love Footballers wives, its more soapy than Desperate housewives but I loved it. I've seen about 3 seasons of it but I think they've probably made more (its English) There is some pretty cute guys in it too lol.
We have nearly finished season 1 of Desp. H"wives what are you up to??? Have you done any of the quizzes??? I always come out as Lynette lol.


----------



## hvacwife (Jul 31, 2005)

*I wouldn't be able to tell you since I do not watch tv. The  last time the tv was on here was over 2 weeks ago before my husband went in the hospital.*


----------



## SierraCook (Jul 31, 2005)

That is great hvacwife.  I probably watch too much tv.  Although most of the time it is on while I am doing other things.


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Jul 31, 2005)

PS2 game BurnOUt!!!  I'm not much of a tv watcher either but the boyz like their PS2


----------



## pdswife (Jul 31, 2005)

Tv is off.   I have to go do some baking though so I'll either turn it on to Food tv or HGTV.  Or better yet I'll turn the radio on to my favorite country station.


----------



## SierraCook (Jul 31, 2005)

Indy car racing.


----------



## pdswife (Jul 31, 2005)

It's off again but,  I did watch some of Forest Gump while
I was riding my exercise bike.


----------



## mrsmac (Aug 1, 2005)

The 2nd last episode of the series of Desperate Housewives has just finished. I can't wait until next Monday night!!!!!!!


----------



## callie (Aug 1, 2005)

Fox News Channel


----------



## crewsk (Aug 1, 2005)

mrsmac said:
			
		

> Yes you'll love Footballers wives, its more soapy than Desperate housewives but I loved it. I've seen about 3 seasons of it but I think they've probably made more (its English) There is some pretty cute guys in it too lol.
> We have nearly finished season 1 of Desp. H"wives what are you up to??? Have you done any of the quizzes??? I always come out as Lynette lol.


 

Season 1 is over for us. I haven't done any of the quizzes, I'll have to check them out.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 1, 2005)

Maggie and the ferocious beast 

kadesma


----------



## Domestic Goddess (Jan 12, 2021)

Dateline NBC


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 12, 2021)

All TVs are off.


----------

